# DVC Inventory compared to II Exchange?



## Mom Poppins (Feb 25, 2008)

My dates are June 1st. - 8th.  We have an ongoing request in for a 2 bedroom.  I keep going back and forth between the 1 and 2 bedroom. 

I called DVC Member services this am and asked about availability for a 2 bedroom that week.  They stated they have OKW, SSR for the full week and most nights at WLV.  I asked how the availability looked and she said it looks good.  She stated that BWV and BCV were also scattered nights available.

Is the DVC member services inventory a possible way to guide what might be deposited into II?  

Thanks you all have been great in helping me learn so much!


----------



## lprstn (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey why don't you give some of the DVC owners on mousebuzz.com a buzz, they do this stuff all the time and would love to help you out.


----------



## Mom Poppins (Feb 25, 2008)

I found it and registered..


----------



## Mom Poppins (Feb 25, 2008)

It will not let me post a new thread ... 

If you could help me here then that would be great!


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 25, 2008)

2 bedroom units at any of the DVC resorts are few and far between in II. So if you want a 2 bedroom and belong to DVC that is by far your best option.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 25, 2008)

would go with the 1-bedroom if you see one you like.

go to

www.disboards.com

there are several experts. Dean use to say that DVC blocked their resorts like the others - but I have never seem a whole bunch of DVC - like the other resorts.

still say that a member has to exchange to II before DVC books it with II.

think less than 5% DVC member will exchange to II. of course right now DVC is changing the system. So maybe more will be booking with II - once they see for themselves what they can get.


----------



## tenthousandvolts (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with Spiceycat about hitting the Disboards for the best advice.  I don't think availability that Member Services has (for members booking with points) is a good barometer for DVC availability with II- but experts over at the Disboards will know better than I.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 25, 2008)

Inventory that members service has and what is traded into II are two different things. Also, what you book via cash reservations is different inventory then member inventory. Disney actually owns 3-5% of each resort for cash reservations, that is not part of DVC. 

Thier deposits into II seem very scattered, and seeing a two bedroom is even more rare. There was a two bedroom this past week for OKW, in May.


----------

